# Pintails



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a lovely bunch of pintails...here they are standing in a row...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

One hen & 3 drakes FishyG, it's like you at the UAC. :mrgreen:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

nice pic.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure I have ever seen one of those before :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Not sure I have ever seen one of those before :lol:


I'll bet you have, ever been to wendover? They're all over the ponds around the Tooele exit.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a great shot! Which lens did you use and how zoomed was it for the picture?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Spiraleyes, this one was taken with a lens I rented to experiment with. It was a Nikkor 300mm f/2.8 prime with a 1.7x teleconverter, so the effective focal length was 510mm (fixed).


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool Pic! When you add the teleconverter do you loose two fstops or how does that work? And do you loose any sharpness around the edges?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

wfm said:


> Cool Pic! When you add the teleconverter do you loose two fstops or how does that work? And do you loose any sharpness around the edges?


Precisely what I was experimenting with actually. Loss of aperture stops is directly affected by the amount of magnification you introduce with the teleconverter.

1.4x teleconverter = 1 stop loss
1.7x teleconverter = 1.5 stop loss
2x teleconverter = 2 stop loss

Obviously if you don't have a fast lens, it's almost impossible to shoot action with a teleconverter because you simply can't get high enough shutter speeds. That's why I rented the f/2.8 to experiment a little (the 1.7x results in a 510mm f/4.8 ). I took quite a few test shots and could not see any sharpness falloff whatsoever at f/5.6, and perhaps an extremely slight loss at the extreme edges wide open at f/4.8. I could only see those differences at very high magnification, so I was impressed with the combination (the tc was a Nikon TC17e II, so it had very high quality optics). I have heard that the 2x teleconverters do cause heavy falloff though, even when coupled to very expensive lenses.

After all was said and done, I think the 1.7x is excellent with the f/2.8 prime, and a 1.4x would be equally outstanding on an f/4. If the lens is slower than f/4, I don't think teleconverter results would be worth much outside of ideal lighting conditions.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Thanks Spiraleyes, this one was taken with a lens I rented to experiment with. It was a Nikkor 300mm f/2.8 prime with a 1.7x teleconverter, so the effective focal length was 510mm (fixed).


Wow!! Talk about a fun, fast lens!


----------

